# ADA Mini L Reskape the Tree



## clone (11 Jan 2013)

Tank: ADA Mini-L
Light: 4x10w LED/2x15w Arcadia Grow Light DIY Unit
Filtration: DIY ADA Style Stainless Steel 600l/h Echeim powered external filter, "Tygon" laboratory tubing, Purigen reactor or liquid sand bed
CO2: DIY pressured canister, solenoid dual gouge reg, Inline diffuser
Hardskape: Dragon Stone/ Driftwood (Hornwood)
Substrate System: ADA Amazonia size graded, Power Sand Special/ Cosmetic Sand for the "Beach"
Ferts: Easylife kalium-potassium, Pro Fito

Flora and fauna:
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Eleocharis sp. 'mini'
Marsilea hirsuta or Hydrocotyle tripartita
Some mosses( Spiky, Cristmas) on the drift wood

RCS or Chilli Rasboras, OTOs not decided yet.

Some pics from the dry start only HC is planted for now. I think to plant the mosses and hairgrass as well. Not sure witch plants can handle the dry/flooded change. As long as I know HC get mostly the nutritients fron it is root system so will handle the dry start I suppose.

What do u guys think? Any opinion and criticism appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dorian (11 Jan 2013)

I like it  If u can add some bigger pictures .


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

Looking great, agreed on the need for larger photos  keep us posted on its progress


----------



## clone (11 Jan 2013)

There is a little update day 4


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

clone said:


> Filtration: DIY ADA Style Stainless Steel 600l/h Echeim powered external filter, "Tygon" laboratory tubing, Purigen reactor or liquid sand bed


That filter looks interesting, could you create a thread on how you made it?


----------



## Lindy (11 Jan 2013)

Is the rubber spider staying?


----------



## Deano3 (11 Jan 2013)

lol i was thinking that but great setup


----------



## Dorian (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks Deano3 haah just spotted spider  lol


----------



## Dorian (11 Jan 2013)

it might not be a rubber one


----------



## sanj (11 Jan 2013)

"Tygon laboratory tubing" thats interesting, says it doesnt oxidise. I wonder if that means it wont go opaque like most other tubing ive tried?


----------



## clone (13 Jan 2013)

Well that little buddy was leftover from Haloween. I am really glad that you guys spotted it. Dont like "empty" tanks. Tank going really well it is been a week so far. That is the place I have got the Tygon tubing Aquatuning -Your watercooling and modding distributor -  Tygon R3603 tubing 14,3/11,1mm (7/16"ID) clear 59002 for me it is the best ever...on the market. I have used it on my PC watercooling and no complaints. Pics update soon


----------



## clone (14 Jan 2013)

A little update on day 7. I am thinking of background any suggestions, please. What do you think of car window tint 5% black, frosty or blue? Saw somewhere in the forum about light diffusing background, what is the idea?


----------



## clone (14 Jan 2013)

Dont know why the pics are sometimes small Thanks for the replies Picasa Web Albums - Nikolay Kumchev - January 14, 2013


----------



## clone (20 Jan 2013)

Update end of week 2. I have some yellowing on the HC is that normal. Spray RO water morning and evenings only the cover is open during the nigt. Is it luck of macros or CO2, may be drying of the leaves during the night. Any sugestions? I stick a frosted glass film on the back....hopefullu will give some depth when filled up.


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Jan 2013)

Photos look really really nice mate, well done. I particularly like the birds eye view plan of the tank. Looks very nice. Plants all look nice and healthy too. Looking forward to the progress  

Cheers! Jack


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jan 2013)

clone said:


> Update end of week 2. I have some yellowing on the HC is that normal. Spray RO water morning and evenings only the cover is open during the nigt. Is it luck of macros or CO2, may be drying of the leaves during the night. Any sugestions? I stick a frosted glass film on the back....hopefullu will give some depth when filled up.


Tank is looking great, it has a very natural look about it with some nice contrasting plant textures.
No experience on dry start method, but I've read some do add a weak dose of ferts to their spray water, maybe worth a go. Don't think HC is a huge root feeder as some grow it as a creeper on hardscape, which could explain the yellowing even with the nutrient rich Amazonia substrate, it may need leaf feeding.
I doubt drying out will be an issue, it would be obvious, or lack of co2 even in the sealed tank. You say you spray morning and evening so the climate gets refreshed often enough I'd think.
If it were me I'd add some ferts to my spray water.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jan 2013)

like Ady says looks great and very natural 

Dean


----------



## clone (25 Jan 2013)

Hi, fellas
Please HELP my HC is yellowing I start injecting CO2 directly into the dry tank and spraying really weak RO water -ferts solution. Just the old leaves of the HC are yellow....I suggest it is because of adjustment to the dry start. U can see the new growth is heaty and green. Today accidently found in SELCO a cheap hang on suspention unit DIY just £17 for all....AWESOME!!! Some of my GEAR the Bad Ass filter and the vintage stand found on the street. Enjoy the photos and tell me what do u think about the HC is it adjustment to the DSM. Thanks


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

what sort of piping did you use for the light hanger? it looks like curtain ral  I may do this with my new tank


----------



## rolexbene (25 Jan 2013)

I like the DIY filter mate, where did you get the canister I was looking at making one from one of these but think it might be a little small, might be ok for a nano.
 Oil Catch Can 15mm Fittings Universal Breather Tank Crank Case Breather Square | eBay


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


LondonDragon said:


> That filter looks interesting, could you create a thread on how you made it?


Same here, we have various bits of old lab kit we don't use ("Bomb calorimeter") that might do.

cheers Darrel


----------



## clone (25 Jan 2013)

It might be a curtain rail but is sleek and cheap  there are not big difference with the ADA units. I think not too bad for DIY. It doesnot require skills and tools as well, it is durable and good looking. The canister is a stainless steel pasta canister from e- bay, powered by ECHEIM compact 600L/h which will turn the water 20 times per hour not too bad a..? The clamp is LGA775 waterblock part and treaded rods M4. I will pair it with inline heater DIY 100w and Purigen reactor made from PC watercooling reservoir from my old rig. Lines- Lab tube Tygon with antibacterial internal surface to avoid algae in the lines. Lily pipe and Intake- Aqua-Gro they are as good as ADA I think, but on better price. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Jan 2013)

Looking like a nice scape, i wouldnt worry about the HC.  I found it does this, it will yellow a bit then settle and go like the clappers, just give it a bit of time. was it 12grow by chance?
The hard part is if it starts to yellow once you fill it.


----------



## clone (25 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the advice man hopefully you are right....I was thinking to fill it in no matter is the third week, but now I will experiment and leave it for at least a month to see how HC will behave. I will keep u updated. Thanks.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Jan 2013)

this was end june





then by end august




it'll be fine


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

Amazing transformation!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Jan 2013)

Keeping the moss damp was a bit of a problem for me but as always the hydro goes mental, no doubt youll you'll find this out soon enough clone when its starts to take over!


----------



## clone (25 Jan 2013)

Wow I love ur HC carpet and thanks for the advice. Yes Hydrocotyle is fast grower I noticed I have two kinds. The second picture is still DSM right. The moss is a bit yellow mine dry out fast too. I will force wiyh the CO2 I think. Do u think can afect badly on the DSM?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Jan 2013)

Hi clone, i found moss really hard to get right, too wet and other plants would be unhappy, too dry and it looks like the pic above.  Apparently it needs cooler temps and 100% humidity to thrive, saying that it struggled in my propogator too..??
second pic is still dry, i flooded it a few weeks after that, took out the moss but it had left little bits attached to the wood so when it was flooded it actually looked really natural and wild.

Emmersed is good fun, it has a few extra challenges but also adds a new aspect to the hobby.  Keep it humid and relatively warm and it'll all be gravy mate.


----------



## clone (29 Jan 2013)

Hi,
First I would like to apologise for the unapropriate pictures and thanks censoring them. I did not ment to......expose what is on my wall no matter it is a form of art..... Anyway there is the update and that is week four. I have learned a lot about the way plants adapt to DSM and would like to share it. Why I choose DSM:

*1]* Almost all of the aquatic plants can be grown emersed but they change their form ( appearance) and "behavior" during the period of adapting. That is so natural as the rain falling......The river beds are cahnging during the rainy and dry season in the tropics so all flora and fauna has to adapt to the new situation. That is why DSM is natural process.

*2]* Avoiding The ALGAE bloom. During the DSM there are no standing water in the tank so even the exessive light and nutritiens will be no algae ( it might be some green algae but can be wiped off easily)

*3]* Does DSM requires additional heat? Yes, only if your ambient temp is below 15C. The fact is that when I bought the plants was snowing in London air temp ar -2 to 0 the plants was in a plastic bag and they survived on my way home. If your room is very cold during the night the plans will be exposed to continous low temps so you will need a heatpad under your tank or a fan heater blowing hot air against the wall of the tank.....not directly into it. The heat speeds up the plant growth same as in the green house.

*4]* During the DSM you dont need standing water in the tank. But your plants have to be wet at all times and the soil too. Covering the tank with clingfilm is a must if you dont live in a tropical country with hi humidity. Keeping the plants wet is esential to achieve well rooting and leaf development-dont forget you grow aquatic plants. I use spray bottle every morning and night before the lights shutt off.

*5]* How long photo period? Well 10-12h are fine. You can push your plants with 14h but green algae may occur. I put mine on timer for 12h and plants liked it, no algae so far. The light might be weaker than what you plan to use when fill the tank, because no water to be penetrated. *Always cover your tank with something ( cling film), to avoid drying out the plant leaves from the direct light*.

*6]* Do I need to dose ferts? Depend on what soil is in use and how your plants respond to DSM. I spray very weak solution RO water and Easy Life ferts. Bare in mind the ferts will accumulate in the substrate and will be released when the tank is flooded. Some of the plants are root feeders and some leaf feeders. When using active substrate like Amazonia combined with root feeders I think no ferts required. Durind the first weeks of the DSM all plants develop new root system so will not be so obvious progress above the ground (leaf development). During the DSM your substrate will mature and the beneficial bacteria will colonise in the substrate.

*7]* CO2 injection and DSM. During the DSM the plants will use atmosphere CO2 so for good gas exchange open the cover at least once a day. You can inject CO2 and that will speed up the proces and no harm on the plants. I use pressurised CO2 during DSM and the dropchecker is yellow all the time, but I keep the kling film cover all the time to prevent CO2 escaping and water evaporation. As long you dont have any fauna in the tank CO2 is not a harm but additional cost during the DSM 

*8]* The GREAT FLOOD. When you are happy with the plant growth can flood the tank. Usualy after a month or two of the DSM. The first water filled in the tank need to be trown straight away or used in the garden (other plants) because it is very nutritious and full of amonia and accumulated ferts. If you leave it in the tank the algae is WELCOME! In theory your tank is cycled now and you can start you emmersed fun according that:
Week 1: 3 Hrs of Light , 50 % Water change once in 3 Days
Week 2: 5 Hrs of Light , 30 % Water change once in 3 Days
Week 3: 7 Hrs of Light , 30% Water change once a week
Week 4: 9 Hrs of Light , 30% Water change once a week

I think you can go for every day WC for thr first week just to achieve good balance and avoid algae. CO2 blast is essential due the plants was using atmospheric CO2 by now so you need enough dissolved in the water. The plants took over anyway now and should use big amounth of nutritients in the water column. Good luck everyone with the DSM. I will be very happy if someone add or comment on this if it is wrong written. Enjoy the pics


----------



## clone (29 Jan 2013)

What do you think about some sten plant on the background?


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jan 2013)

Hi all,
Quality job, what is the moss? is it _Calliergon cuspidatum_?


clone said:


> What do you think about some sten plant on the background?


_Didiplis diandra_?

cheers Darrel


----------



## clone (29 Jan 2013)

The moss is Taxiphyllum barberi aka Java moss. Thanks for the plant suggestion......I was actually thinking about something very similar.


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jan 2013)

clone said:


> Hi, First I would like to apologise for the unapropriate pictures and thanks censoring them. I did not ment to......expose what is on my wall no matter it is a form of art.


No problem, the only reason they have been edited is due to the fact that we have some younger members 



clone said:


> What do you think about some sten plant on the background?


I would go for either a red stem to add some contrast and a strong plant focal point, maybe Rotala Wallichi or another fine leaved stem such as d. diandra that Darrel mentioned to keep the scale (not full tank height though, kept trimmed to form a 'halo' above the wood), or the direct opposite with some tall delicate strands of vallis nana to compliment the hairgrass, maybe you could incorporate both?.....personal taste though, youve done a great job so far so im sure you'll choose a winner!
Its looking great and some good DSM advice too 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jan 2013)

Excellent journal so far!  

Thanks for sharing, especially your DSM experiences. I have found them very useful, as I'm doing the same very soon.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## clone (29 Jan 2013)

Thanks Mr Farmer. All I need is to inspire and be inspired. Thanks everyone .


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


Ady34 said:


> tall delicate strands of vallis nana


I can't grow any type of _Vallis,_ so don't quote me on this, but I think all species of _Vallis_ are true aquatics and won't grow emersed.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jan 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can't grow any type of _Vallis,_ so don't quote me on this, but I think all species of _Vallis_ are true aquatics and won't grow emersed.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Ah yes, good point, obviously one for after the flood!
Would cyperus halferi be suitable for an emersed set up as an alternative for those who intend on keeping it 'dry'?


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


Ady34 said:


> Would cyperus halferi be suitable for an emersed set up


I can't grow C. _helferi_ either, but I'm pretty sure that will be OK (and probably a lot happier emersed rather than submersed).

cheers Darrel


----------



## nayr88 (30 Jan 2013)

Maaaate!! Please do a write up On the DIY filter plllllllease 
A picture of the internal filter would be good


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can't grow C. _helferi_ either, but I'm pretty sure that will be OK (and probably a lot happier emersed rather than submersed).
> 
> cheers Darrel


Very true indeed!


----------



## clone (3 Feb 2013)

Hi, all
Could you belive, my filter has been "EATEN" from the RO water. I put the filter on test for a week with an stock empty tank. In couple of days noticed a tiny strange droplet on the filter body. I was amazed the stainless steel filter was rusting as a tiny spot. In a few days the rust was like perfect line on the bottom end of the filter. The water in the test tank was smelling bizzarre like nothing before. I open the filter last night to find out was literally eaten. I use a pure RO water in this tank just to test the filter to ressistence. My Tygon tubing turn from absolutely clear to whiteish apparenly from the RO water- Filter problem. Because the RO water is so agressive exchanging ions with anything like metal or rock on its way. I think was an elctrolysis occured in the filter or an Ions exchange. I was surprised when I saw a rusty ADA filter wich claims to be stainless steel, it might be used with extremely soft-acidic water. That is why I reject the idea of ADA like filter and will either use plastic canister with the same pump or new Fluval105,205,106 or 206. By the way the Echeim compact are so powerfull with amasind head pressure, highly recommanded. I will not do a writing about the filter because it did not pass the test. Some pics of what was inside.
The DSM goes really great because of the hi-light the java moss become light green and Hydro went mad, awesome. I added Ricardia and I think Xmas moss wich has an visible growth even for 2-3 days. The yellow leaves on yhe HC turn brown-transperent but amasing new growth is visible. Hopefully my experience with the "Dead Water" was usefull for all. Think well before using any kind of metals for a long therm combined with RO. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Feb 2013)

Looking good! Everything is looking super healthy in there. That hydro looks good, it looks as much of a weed emersed as it is submersed. 
When you flooding it?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Feb 2013)

Shame about the diy filter, was a great idea.  
When you flood that its going to be mental how much growth there will be between the two hydro's, hope you got some sharp scissors.


----------



## clone (3 Feb 2013)

May be in a month. What do you recon? BTW I am scared about the HC will not pass the flood due to it is yellow leaves. But we will see.


----------



## clone (3 Feb 2013)

The "Japan" Hydro it has attached its roots to the dragon stone so may not rise much after the flood. But yes I have the scissors


----------



## clone (3 Feb 2013)

I have a qustion. My sandy beach area has tiny spores of green algae wich is nothing but the quartz sans is like magnet for algae wich migt be a problem after. Why is that? Anyone has an experience with quatz sand? If the sand turn green will drive me crazy. Otherwise no algae at all on the glass or stones. The CO2 doing its job even at DSM.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Feb 2013)

once flooded its worth stirring the sand up to stop it discolouring, just an idea but before you flood it may be worth removing as much as you can and rinsing in boiling water to kill the algae spores??? 
If it Blue green algae then definitely try to deal with it before flooding.
You must be itching to flood it!  Keep co2 as high as possible when you flood to try and limit melting... i found HC browned and melted a bit but came back strong quite quickly.


----------



## clone (7 Feb 2013)




----------



## MARKCOUSINS (7 Feb 2013)

Nice pictures plants growth in,on and around the hardscape looks very natural good use of different leaves and shades to compliment the scape.Can't wait to see the underwater version!Cheers mark


----------



## clone (14 Feb 2013)

_*Hi,*_
_*My DSM jurney is about to end. I cant wait for my FLUVAL 205 to be delivered. Planning to fload next week. What do you think? Some of the plants has no obvious progress so might need some water*_

_*





































*_


----------



## Ady34 (14 Feb 2013)

Great photos!
Its looking great and im really looking forward to the flood 
Did you give any further thought to a rear stem plant?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2013)

Looks great, all you need in there now are some frogs!


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Feb 2013)

lovely tank, looking forward to seeing it filled


----------



## Derek Tweedie (14 Feb 2013)

Thats looking good,cant wait to see it filled.


----------



## clone (14 Feb 2013)

Thanks! The background stem plant is still under consideration, but anyway I will add it when the tank is filled. I think may ruin the low plant skape and the hydro will rise a bit when filled. Anyway the stem plant may be Hemianthus micranthemoides or some Rotala. Need something with small and delicate leaves, not too redish cause will be like a red spot on green background. Stu, what is your stem plant on Mini M skape 2 behind the right stone?


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2013)

Stunning Setup !

Whats the light green moss on the branch, is it flame moss? 

Does it attach itself once growing?


----------



## clone (14 Feb 2013)

I think is java moss and I just place it on the branch and it grows itself just need moisture


----------



## Deano3 (14 Feb 2013)

Wow looks awesome hope the filter arrives Monday so u can flood, the plants look very healthy I must say

Good luck and keep pics coming
Dean


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (14 Feb 2013)

I have not got much idea about DSM and emersed growing but looking at your plants you see some real healthy specimens which means you have done a great job and have been very patient.Good luck with the next phase(the moss is ace!)Cheers mark


----------



## clone (14 Feb 2013)

Thanks Mark, hopefully my filter will come soon. I cant wait Walking in the park near my house today found some mosses which looks like christmas or very similar to it. Can I use moss from forest in submeresed setup?


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Feb 2013)

We're using the Super Jet Filters with full RO the RO water is 5.6 on pH. Never had any issue with soft water on any filter. So i am wondering what happened with your filter


----------



## clone (14 Feb 2013)

May be Super Jets are made of some hi-tech titanium spaceship alloy... it is japs stuff afterall. Mine was made from £8 spaghetti canister from e-bay which should be food grade stainless steel.......unfortumately I saw the etches myself on the canister bottom. Who knows.......I will leave it in the X-files. Looking forward for my FLUVAL 205  cant afford SUPER JET.


----------



## clone (16 Feb 2013)

Just got the Fluval 205 and.............when I opened the package.......the canister was broken........thank you Royal Mail for the proper handling my parcel the filter itself is brand new everything in the original pack no matter I got it from e-bay with just £20 off the price. I will investigate and if was the RM fault may get some refund( I dont belive in that..) But still waiting more than a week and pay £10 pp and finally got broken item, drives me crazy Udefinite delay of the FLOOD, sorry guys!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2013)

clone said:


> But still waiting more than a week and pay £10 pp and finally got broken item, drives me crazy Udefinite delay of the FLOOD, sorry guys!


Hard luck mate!! Might as well get some frogs after all!


----------



## Aquadream (16 Feb 2013)

clone said:


> May be Super Jets are made of some hi-tech titanium spaceship alloy... it is japs stuff afterall..


Actually it's from the future. Chunks fromt the starship Enterprise
Nice tank ma men. Keep it well.


----------



## clone (19 Feb 2013)

Hi,
OMG why I bought FLUVAL!!! I just got my new canister from Hagen and was really poorly packed. I dod not expect that from the official Hagen shop for UK. The canister was in some scrap carton box when I opened was nothing to protect the canister but an old plastic bag. anyway the tank is flooded and running. hopefully will be ok. Do not buy FLUVALS......why?
1/ Good looking, but poorly designed
2/ The sealing ring around the head of the filter strech easily and do not mach the gap designed for it.
3/ Aquastop is cool feature but leaks if not lubricated the same as the sealing...made of cheap plastic(aquastop)
4/ Very noisy performance no dumping on the ceramic rod holding the impeller... very dodgy impeller cover
That is what I found for now If any one owns a FLUVAL 205/6 please reply. What else can I expect?
May be will go for another filter when save some money for it
The pics from the flood are very bubbly


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2013)

Looking good  you should have got a JBL


----------



## greenink (19 Feb 2013)

I keep coming back to eheim... Just feel quality.


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2013)

That's looking real nice flooded, I second london dragons advice jbl cristalprofi excellent value for what you get


----------



## clone (23 Feb 2013)

Update on day 4. Just added Purigen and the water become crystal clear in 2 hours. 50% waterchanges and daily dosage of ferts. 4h photoperiod divided by 2h break each hour. No any sign of algae so far. 1bps CO2 I think is unnecesarry to blast it on that short photoperiod. The plants trowing runners like crazy. I will need scissors soon. Levels of amonia are still very high to add livestock.


----------



## bape (23 Feb 2013)

looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## Lindy (23 Feb 2013)

I have the 106 and have none of the issues you have but then the 205 is the old model so I imagine the 206 is much improved. Mine doesn't leak and the new aqua stop is great. I did find there was a small amount of noise but now I sit the cannester on a pad of filter floss. I also took out the stupid foam holder on the one side and cut coarse foam to fill the entire area left next to the media holders. Works a treat and hasn't cut the flow. The pipes are hideous though and I've just changed the grey spray bar and black intake to a perspex one with clear suckers.


----------



## clone (2 Mar 2013)

Hi, here is the current stsus of the tank. Just add 2 Otos and 5 Chilli Rasboras. Some minor trim of the HC and Hairgrass. Still did not clean the glass ware and the tank glass...just experiment of how algae will buildup and dissapear from the otos and the CO2 Waterchanges every other day and daily ferts. Thanks for looking. BTW rasboras are very shy may be need to get 5-10 more or they are not just matured yet.


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Mar 2013)

This's looking really nice, your gonna have your work cut out for you trimming that hydro Japan, it is a true weed when it gets going. I bet you're really pleased with the way this has turned out.

Are you entering it into the iaplc?


----------



## clone (2 Mar 2013)

Thanks Ian, but I dont think my skape is competitive on IAPLC ....I still have to learn a lot... and I dont want to be dissapointed....on the other hand I need some professional criticism and opinion about the skape and plants. The people in the forum avoid to criticise may be because it may be too personal or something.....but belive or not we can learn only from the critisism! I will be happy to know about imperfections of my work.......Big thanks to the guys in UKAPS


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Mar 2013)

IMO there's not a great deal to criticise other than keeping the hydro in check, do you don't loose that good looking hardscape. I for one think this would do quite well in the iaplc.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Mar 2013)

Hi,
I too think this is a great layout with a complimentary selection of plants. I wish I could grow them this well!
One thing I do feel it is missing is some height in planting to balance the upright wood. You have suggested before a contrasting coloured stem plant at the rear and I think this would finish the scape off perfectly  Also like Ian said, keep the hydrocotle trimmed, maybe enough to expose the highest tip of the left underlying rock which will balance the hardscape better IMO 
.....oh, and i think it's always worth entering the IAPLC, if you don't youll never have a personal benchmark to work from and try to improve on 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## clone (5 Mar 2013)

Update on day 14 after the flood......added 12 boraras brigitae and 2 otos... I think I made a perfect fish choice for that tank......shrimps to be continued next week 









some natural sunlight want harm


----------



## Deano3 (5 Mar 2013)

looks great, love the little boras they look good for the tank i agree and beautiful layout 

keep the updates coming
Dean


----------



## gmartins (6 Mar 2013)

Looks great!

One question: did you attach the hydrocotyle to the wood?


----------



## clone (7 Mar 2013)

No mate it is in the soil. But as I can see the roots already are attached to the wood thwmselves It grows like a weed cant manage to trimm


----------



## clone (17 Mar 2013)

Hi, guys
Pretty bad news After the second week my tank turn into desert.......The inline heater broke and the fishes get electrocuted thanks God I wasnt electrocuted. only 2 survivors from the boraras nothing else. The HC was first tom start melting I have done some tests and NO3 /PO4 was zero . Start dosing straight away Easy Life ferts......so far I have been used just Pro Fito and Kalium- Potassium which in my old tank was enough. I did not suspect that the low number of fishes can not provide the required levels of waste and NO3/PO4. May be I lost the HC carpet but surprisingly HG still growing well under low nutritients. I still dont know how to dose Nitro and Fosfo can someone HELP please. Do I need Fero as well? The HC shows some new Green leaves so fingers crosed. I am thinkind of dosing one day macros the other day micros and on waterchange to reset some kalium potassium....what do u think? My other tank was pretty low light low tech I was dosing once a week...so I prove myself that have to learm more. Syrprisingly no algae bloom just very few black algae on the wood. How to avoid algae bloom shall I keep N ratio 10:1 or 16:1 as Easy Life recommends. I read that N should be ar 10-20ppm and P 1-2ppm is that true? Cannot calculate the exact amount of N and P as on the pack says for nitro " 10ml will rise NO3 with 2ppm in 500l aquaria but what about using RO water???? My tank is 30l so to get 10ppm will dose 2ml approx... daily probably cause the plants will pull alot as well. Can I use EI method with liquid ferts ....it is about overdosing right? ...but in correct ratio so no deficiency and no algae as well? And reseting the fert sytem on waterchange once a week.??? Any thoughts and HELP will be highly appriciated ...cause I am still learning about the water chemistry. Thanks in advance. Here some pics 




BTW lost the riccardia as well  was very lysh syrprisingly. The only good thing is my intake shield which is DIY and add a background stems next to the left rock and an ugly internal heater
From this...
.


To this ....


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Mar 2013)

That is some real bad luck as you had worked hard and been patient and it was looking great.As to ferts whats wrong with EI dosing,simple and good value for money.Cheers mark


----------



## clone (4 Apr 2013)

Hi, no posts lately but here you go. I have got couple of issues with the tank and reskape a bit but temporary. After my holiday will tear it down and skape something more original. I can not achive the right balance wich I suggest is dificult in the nano tanks. Got my hands on some Manzi Wood from T. Barr. Thanks to Greg from Aquatic design centre. Big thanks Greg! Here are the pics which I am not very happy with......


----------



## clone (20 Apr 2013)

Hi ,here is a little update. things are fixing slowly but surely. The tank suffer from several types of algae but......nothing seriusly.




















Need to get rid of the ugly heater. Any guggestions? I have Hydor 200w but I think is too powerfull for such a tiny tank. Thinking to introduce some otos to controll algae. The Boraras colour nicely I think cause been fed with microworms and brine shrimp.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## clone (29 Apr 2013)




----------



## clonitza (29 Apr 2013)

Since my inline heater got broken too and boiled some of the fishes I switched it to an Aquael heater even though it's black it's slim and small enough to fit nicely.
Regarding the EL dosing use the EI article here on UKAPS. 
The tank looks nice, you need to give it a trim though. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------

